# Introducing Miki



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Miki is the 9 year old owner turn in from Louisiana who flew into Phoenix today. He is a confident and happy little guy... not at all intimidated by the crew here (which is impressive). He is in pretty good shape, but needs a dental, ear flush and a good grooming and training in how to use a doggy door.  




























You can't tell it from this angle but he looks like an 11 pound polar bear.

He has a probable home already.... (keep fingers crossed)


When Miki barks, he has a Cajun accent... 

That is Tiff who is checkin out the new guy...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He looks like a happy guy!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Miki is adorable! He reminds me of my Sophie. :wub: Her middle name is Boudreaux. :HistericalSmiley: 

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's really cute! I hope everything works out with his new home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 13 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762165


> Miki is adorable! He reminds me of my Sophie. :wub: Her middle name is Boudreaux. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Linda[/B]




Miki's long lost sister!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wowzaaaaa!!!!! He is adorable. I love him ~ :wub: 

This is great. I'm thrilled he made the trip okay. 

What a handsome boy he is. 

Fingers crossed for his perfect home. 

THEN YOU WILL GET ANOTHER, MUCH NEEDED, POINT ~ lol


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

He is so cute


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Apr 13 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762187


> THEN YOU WILL GET ANOTHER, MUCH NEEDED, POINT ~ lol
> 
> 
> WTF?
> ...



OMG... not you too?!?!  


Darn right... I'll take all the points I can get!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 14 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762189


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Apr 13 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762187





> THEN YOU WILL GET ANOTHER, MUCH NEEDED, POINT ~ lol
> 
> 
> WTF?
> ...



OMG... not you too?!?!  


Darn right... I'll take all the points I can get!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease: LMAO ~ Thanks Jen!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How cute is Cajun boy ?? :wub: :wub: 

It must have been so hard to put him on that plane ... I sure couldn't have done it ..I'm glad the family used their heads and it was the best thing they ever could have done for him ...

Max would be that age this year ... :crying: 

Is he going to the cable man's house .. or is it shhhh top secret... :confused1:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Little Cajun Boy is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 13 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762192


> How cute is Cajun boy ?? :wub: :wub:
> 
> It must have been so hard to put him on that plane ... I sure couldn't have done it ..I'm glad the family used their heads and it was the best thing they ever could have done for him ...
> 
> ...



Yep that is the "plan". He needs a little work and then hopefully will be good to go.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: his so cute


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Miki is too cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie!!!! He is liking it there with all the doggy friends!! How was the plane ride?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad he made the trip safely. I hope he goes to a great home!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Miki is one adorable guy B)


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Apr 14 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762323


> Miki is one adorable guy B)[/B]



He is precious!!! I'm glad he made it there safely


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

can I steal him?? Chico needs a brother or sister! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's such a cutie :wub: :wub: I hope everything works out and he gets to go to his forever home soon!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He is sooooooooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a cuteypie, he'll have a home soon


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's very cute! I'm glad to hear he may already have a home. You need the points, my man.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Miki's prospective new family came over last night to met the little man and they loved him, so I think we will probably have this one placed very quickly.

I also have to say that Miki is amazing. The little guy lived in a second floor apartment and did not even get outside all that much. Well, he loves exploring outside and the little bugger learned how to use the doggy door after I showed it to him exactly one time!!

Also, just before his prospective family came over last night, I was mindlessless having Rocky & Max do sits and such for me. I was paying no attention to Miki at first, but then I looked up and that guy is off to my side and he is perfectly performing the commands that I am struggling to get my thugs to do. I say sit. He immediately sits. I say stand and he stands up on his hind legs. I say down and he is instantly down... Meanwhile, I'm focused on trying to get mine to not just do a sit each time. I was totally floored!! 
I'm not even Cajun... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh he is a cutie and I am happy to hear that it went well with the prospective family's visit  

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 15 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763017


> just before his prospective family came over last night, I was mindlessless having Rocky & Max do sits and such for me. I was paying no attention to Miki at first, but then I looked up and that guy is off to my side and he is perfectly performing the commands that I am struggling to get my thugs to do. I say sit. He immediately sits. I say stand and he stands up on his hind legs. I say down and he is instantly down... Meanwhile, I'm focused on trying to get mine to not just do a sit each time. I was totally floored!!
> I'm not even Cajun... :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Miki is at the vets today for a dental and ear flush. I got a call a short while ago that he has a grade 4 heart murmur. :crying: 

The vet will put him on antibiotics and keep him over night. Then with the EKG results, we will be in a better possition to know the real risk we have here.

Please say a little prayer for him.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is such a sweetie!!! :wub: I am so sorry to read the bad news about his Grade 4 and will keep him in my prayers. Poor little guy.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, so sorry to hear about his heart murmer. Hopefully it can be managed with meds and/or a good diet. My Micky has one too, his is Grade 3, at least right now it is. Let us know what the ultrasound/EKG says.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Miki is home, minus 6 teeth and a lot of ear hair and dirt. He is a little subdued and probably at around 80 percent of his normal self now.

Doc said with respect to the murmur, do all the meds first and then in a couple weeks, if we wanted, he could be reevaluated.

His teeth were bad enough that the infection and inflammation there could cause inflammation of his heart valves. If it were something that had just gotten bad recently, the meds could clear some of it up. However, he could have been born with a murmur or he might have had this long enough that scar tissue formed on the valves and there is just no way to know for sure right now.

We have out mobile groomer coming tomorrow to clean this guy up and make him presentable.


If anyone out there ever has the idea that rescue obviously makes a lot of money to do all of this, here are the economics of it.

We (maltese rescue) paid $615.38 cents for his vet bill and that is after the 30% rescue discount was applied. On top of that, it cost roughly $200 to have him shipped here and I will pay $50 out of pocket to have him groomed tomorrow.

And the max we charge for any rescue is $500 which is reduced the older the dog is, so I am guessing the total charge for him will be about $200 or so. :wacko1: :smilie_tischkante: 

Anyway...as you can imagine, this sort of thing is why rescue is always trying to raise money!!


----------

